# Would you like some cheese?



## mulepackin (Jan 3, 2010)

I've often been asked if my smoker will do cold smokes. While that wasn't what I had in mind when I designed it, I've often thought it was a great side benefit of it. I've also wanted to smoke some cheese up for a while but never taken the time (though it isn't much). I didn't have any other big smokes planned for this weekend, so I asked the wife to pick up some cheeses at the store yesterday. Today I got em on. I've got a sharp cheddar, a white cheddar, a Gouda and a Swiss. Told my neighbor what I was doing and he brought over a big block of cheddar which I split and added. The smoker held nice low temps steady, the smoke was just right and things look good. I've got em wrapped and just waiting a bit now.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2010)

That is some great looking cheese - great smoke


----------



## alx (Jan 3, 2010)

I  love cheese...I like the round one especiaslly


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice color!! 
What flavor wood did ya use?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Looking Cheese...


----------



## walle (Jan 3, 2010)

Mulepackin,
Those look delish!  We've started using gouda a little and really like it. This post has inspired me to give smoking cheese a try. 
Do you have to let cheese "bloom" like sausage, and how long do you smoke cheese?
thanks,
Tracey


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 3, 2010)

Most of the sources I found basically give this general smoke schedule; let the cheese come to room temp, some say let it dry to "harden" the surface. I just let it warm a bit. In my mind if it is warmer and softer the pores are open and will allow a bit more smoke penetration. Smoke for 1 -2 hours at a warm "room' temp. I was at 80 deg. some go to ninety. Too warm and it gets soft and the oils start to ooze. I suppose you could call it a "bloom" period, I let it set on the counter for about an hour, then you should wrap it in plastic or vac pack, and let it sit for a few weeks in the fridge to allow the smokiness to mellow and work through the cheese. I used hickory simply because that is always what I have on hand. Really a pretty simple smoke.


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great i just finished off the stuff i did at Christmas time to do some more


----------



## walle (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## bigslick (Jan 3, 2010)

Those look great!  Does the cheese show a "smoke ring" when you slice it later, or is just the outside colored?  When it sits a few weeks will the flavor get all the way through the block of cheese to the middle?
Thanks for sharing, I am looking forward to trying cheeses in the coming weeks.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## fire it up (Jan 3, 2010)

Now comes the hardest part, waiting.
I rarely ever make the two weeks of resting without opening at least one pack about a week into it, good but that second week of sitting really makes a big difference on throughout mellow smoke flavor.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't really notice any smoke ring, or even a whole lot of outside color change to speak of. It wouldn't surpise me if store bought smoked cheese gets a paint job of liquid smoke solution on the outside. The flavor works through the cheese pretty well depending on the size of the block.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 3, 2010)

That cheese looks great! 
I've never done cheese. Is there a howto thread on here that I can't find?
--ray--


----------



## yodelhawk (Jan 3, 2010)

YOU SIR... ARE ONE BIG CHEESEHEAD!!!! Looks good, even tho you know where I stand on cheese. Miss ya bud!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 3, 2010)

I did it all just for you!!! Guess I could say you are an EGGHEAD given your latest post! Happy New Year!


----------

